# Fairy Stories



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

This is not mine but it makes me smile.

A little girl said to her father " Daddy do all fairy stories start with "Once upon a time ?" "
The father replied "Well no dear, sometimes they start with " If you elect me ----" "


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very true :lol:


----------

